# What kind of grass is it?



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What kind of grass is this? I can't find it in the plant finder. I also have a tan version of this. My tank is 21" high and as you can see the leaves float on the top. The leaves are thin (width of a pencil) and edges are krinkled.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Crinum calamistratum?

http://www.tropica.dk/productcard_1.asp?id=094A


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae ?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=27&category=genus&spec=Cryptocoryne


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Jeff P - It isn't a bulb
NoSvOrAx - I think that might be it.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Doh! well I tried.. :yo:


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is Cryptocoryne crispatula, probably var. flaccidifolia


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

I was thinking Cryptocoryne crispatula var. retrospiralis (or spiralis). Since I see both smooth and fringed leaves.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Which as the wrinkles on the edge of the blade balansae or flaccidifolia?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

C. retrospiralis and C. spiralis are different species. C. cruspatula has a number of varieties (balansae, flaccidifolia, crispatula, sinensis and tonkinensis). See Bastmeijer, http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/cri/crispatula.html


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

HeyPK said:


> C. retrospiralis and C. spiralis are different species. C. cruspatula has a number of varieties (balansae, flaccidifolia, crispatula, sinensis and tonkinensis). See Bastmeijer, http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/cri/crispatula.html


After looking at your web site I believe it is Cryptocoryne var. flaccidifolia


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I would like to see a picture of your tan version of the plant.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It is just a small sprout at the moment. I have lost track of it in my tank with all the overgrowth. When I find it I will post a px. I'll look tonight as I'm doing a water change.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

HeyPK said:


> I would like to see a picture of your tan version of the plant.


I'm so sick to say that in my rescape I have lost the sprout. It just disappeared. I know where I got it so I am gonna go back and see if they have anymore. It was a cool plant and color.


----------

